# VIDEO: Measuring the RPMs on Shop Machines by Tubal Cain!



## HMF (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a very interesting video!!


[video=youtube_share;m7qyirccUeI]http://youtu.be/m7qyirccUeI[/video]


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, watched it this morning. How about the tach. He put on the grinder with the little "antanna". 
How neat was that?


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## FarmDad (Aug 12, 2018)

Strangely enough I just ordered an optical tach  off amazon for this and some other uses .


----------

